# loop infinito libtool su lock [risolto]

## rb34

Ho lanciato, dopo l'upgrade al gcc 4.3.4, emerge -e world (anche se mi pare un po' eccessivo, ma comunque così dicono di fare i doc)

A un certo punto della ricompilazione, diciamo dopo aver compilato circa 700 pacchetti, libtool ha mostrato un problema, con qualsiasi pacchetto tentassi di compilare, ha cioè continuato a mostrare all'infinito il seguente errore:

```
libtool: compile: Waiting for --shave-mode=compile.o.lock to be removed
```

Ho letto che potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che ho -march=pentium4  nel make.conf, ma l'ho tolto e non è cambiato niente. Prima di smanettare con eventuali altri CFLAGS, avete qualche indicazione in proposito?

L'ultima prova che ho fatto era con

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

stesso risultato

il gcc è 

```
gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5)
```

----------

## ciro64

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

dice che è tutto a posto ?

Perchè dopo gli aggiornamenti che ho eseguito oggi, mi sembrava su pulseaufdio vi fosse un comportamento simile (ma alla fine ha portato a terminae l'installazione).

Lanciando revdep-rebuild mi da 96 pack da ricompilare   :Shocked: ; l'altro ieri mi diceva ch'era tutto ok.

Non so....

----------

## rb34

Dunque, ho appena risolto, sembra fosse dovuto a portage/distfiles pieno. Però francamente è uno strano errore. Non ho indagato in dettaglio, a un certo punto ho visto una compilazione che era partita ma c'era un errore che diceva che mancava una patch perché era pieno il disco (tengo portage si partizione a sé).

Cmq i riferimenti a march erano presenti nel bugzilla gentoo, ma un po' vecchi https://bugs.gentoo.org/160597

----------

## rb34

Riapro il topic, a quanto pare non era così semplice. 

Controllato di avere spazio libero, ho problemi di compilazione su alcuni pacchetti, come, al momento, libgweather. 

Il problema è sempre lo stesso identico, messaggio riportato all'infinito

Mi documento su come (spero) rendere verbose emerge.log (vorrei l'output di gcc e compagnia), ma se qualcuno avesse suggerimenti, son tutt'orecchi

Ps: la dir distfiles di portage si er riempita perché da un po' è stato attivato di default il parallel-fetch, e con emerge -e world mi stava riscaricando.. il mondo  :Smile:  . E ho per portage "solo" 1,5 giga

----------

## ago

```
eclean-dist
```

 ti dovrebbe dare una mano....se poi lo spazio disponibile non è ancora sufficiente inizia a cancellare qualcosa...

----------

## rb34

ri-risolto: avevo distcc in FEATURES di /etc/make.conf, avevo la macchina che usavo come collega di compilazione ferma, e, sebbene in passato non ci fossero stati problemi, questo dava l'errore di libtool su alcuni pacchetti.

In passato, quando distcc falliva di distruibuire la compilazione, semplicemente compilava in locale, ma forse mi sono perso le ultime puntate

Insomma, tolto "distcc" da FEATURES è tutto normale

----------

